# I love Lion Head Rabbits :)



## Goth-Gurl (Nov 15, 2009)

Hey  I thought I'd start a random discussion on lion head bunnies!

Who has a lion head? Tell us about them  

I have a lion head rabbit called Malakai.  he is a cheeky thing and loves being outdoors. He is just over a year old. He is silver/grey and he has a brown marking on his nose.

I have another rabbit.. he is malakai's son. he is a lion head / albino rex cross. He has the coat of a lion head soo I can brush him  he was born last summer... and he is the same colour as his dad but has no brown markings. 

 I LOVE LION HEAD BUNNIES!! :thumbup:


----------



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

I have a lionhead X called Blossom and she is miserable as sin lol

She hates being picked up and won't even abide being stroked  I got her as a rescue a couple of months back.

Despite this though she is a beautiful looking girl and completely devoted to my other bun Zebby.

Grumpy as Blossom is I wouldn't be without her. She loves nothing more than roaming around the garden although we have to keep tabs on her as she is a bit of a burrower and keeps trying to dig her way out under the back fence


----------



## shutterspeed (Mar 23, 2010)

I have a Lion Head Lop, Rosie Lee


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

I had a lionhead X called Hope(RIP) - everyone on here knows him as the Jumper-Wearing Bunny 
He was the best rabbit I have owned, and maybe will ever own(maybe him and Chalky were tied for the title of the best) he loved being cuddled, he loved fuss, and he would let me do anything with him.

Here he is:



























*Heidi*


----------



## Lollie1515 (Feb 9, 2010)

i have 1 Lionhead (Beige) Patch and 1 Lion X Lop (Pebbles)


----------



## shutterspeed (Mar 23, 2010)

this pic

http://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c58/lollie1515/CIMG7822-1.jpg

is just adorable!! what a fluffy darling!!


----------



## WeeBarraxO (Nov 15, 2009)

I have a lionhead x called Buffy , who's ears are beginning to lop 

at the mo she has aeroplane ears 

she is a fiesty girl, and likes to be boss, but she loves getting cuddles off of mummy


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

what gorgeous bunnies everyone,xxx


----------



## Goth-Gurl (Nov 15, 2009)

Wow 
Everyone's rabbits are beautiful   
soooo cute ^ ^
hahaha I now want a jumper for my lion head.. but I don't think he will like that one bit! 

Here is my Malakai 


















...And his son Jacob  ( Lion Head X Rex )


















 :thumbup:


----------



## Goth-Gurl (Nov 15, 2009)

at the mo she has aeroplane ears :p
[/QUOTE said:


> Awww  that's sooo cute ^ ^
> I used to have a X breed with those ears


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

hazyreality said:


> I had a lionhead X called Hope(RIP) - everyone on here knows him as the Jumper-Wearing Bunny
> He was the best rabbit I have owned, and maybe will ever own(maybe him and Chalky were tied for the title of the best) he loved being cuddled, he loved fuss, and he would let me do anything with him.
> 
> *Heidi*


awww.... everytime I see his pic he reminds me of Chester with longer ears  Hope was so cute


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Cute bunnies on this thread!

I have a Lionhead X Dwarf Lop called Islay


----------



## helebelina (Nov 11, 2009)

Awww, they're all soooo scrummy!!  I'd never really considered getting a lionhead till I saw this thread!! I'd always gone for lops myself! But they're all BEAUTIFUL!!!!! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Goth-Gurl (Nov 15, 2009)

Thankyou 
Lops are really cute too ^ ^
my neighbour had a mini cashmere lop once.. it was black and sooo beautiful


----------



## sugarcookie (Mar 2, 2010)

I've always kind of wanted a lop more than anything else, but I rescued my lionhead baby and he's the cutest! Lionhead + lop is a deadly cute combination!


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

Miffy (white and grey) is an angora x x probably x again, she has the most fur out of her litter mates and is super soft, although she looks more like a lion head x 

George is a lionhead x i'm not sure maybe rex or conti giant x, his brother was more fluffy than him I rescued him so not sure of his genetic history

they are both lovely in temperaments

I managed to brush 3 brush fulls of fur out of Miffy yesterday even tho shes brushed every day the molt season has really hit her, George seems fine at the mo. 

would really like to stress how important brushing is for these guys, too much ingested fur can cause blockages. you can also buy hair ball treats for rabbits, not sure if they work but mine like the taste.


----------



## shutterspeed (Mar 23, 2010)

happysaz133 said:


> Cute bunnies on this thread!
> 
> I have a Lionhead X Dwarf Lop called Islay


yes, he looks like Rufus, letting his ears down


----------



## Musky (Mar 19, 2010)

My lion head's called harrison and he's not half as fluffly as some of yo lot! Adore the fela in a jumper!









Hope this image appears here ok...:


----------



## Musky (Mar 19, 2010)

Try again?
Well anyhow, he's gorgeous and is just a bit messy looking rather than liony looking. Has been described by a friend as the Russell Brand of rabbits!


----------



## Musky (Mar 19, 2010)

You can view him on my profile page if anyone wants to. He's worth a click! How do you get pics on a thread btw...


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

i have 2 lionheads at the moment one choc torte and the other black they are my future show hopefulls lol i love them to bits they love hugs getting brushed and having a good old hop and run  i have all so recently fallen in love with them lol  and i am getting a doe soon I think a sooty fawn or agouti (chestnut) i think thats how you spell it lol


----------



## sugarcookie (Mar 2, 2010)

> My lion head's called harrison and he's not half as fluffly as some of yo lot! Adore the fela in a jumper!


My little boy has a lot of fur on top of his head. He doesn't look as fluffy, either, but he's still pretty young.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Musky said:


> My lion head's called harrison and he's not half as fluffly as some of yo lot! *Adore the fela in a jumper![/*QUOTE]
> 
> Thankyou
> I think everyone adored Hope, hard not to I guess  He is missed here, thats for sure.
> ...


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

male lion heads often loose their manes after 6 months or so, it can be reduced by less grooming but they tend not to be happy bunnies when there messy


----------



## Goth-Gurl (Nov 15, 2009)

my lion head rabbit is over a year and still has his mane  wooo


----------



## Lollie1515 (Feb 9, 2010)

patch is about 10 months now and he has enough fur to share!! hehe!!


----------



## Musky (Mar 19, 2010)

Wonder what it's like to sit between two such huge beautiful ears :thumbup:! My lion head's go straight up - I think it must hurt a teeny bit when I stroke them and they go backwards - they ping straight up again:scared:.


----------



## Goth-Gurl (Nov 15, 2009)

yeah my rabbits ears stand up like that ... they never go down even when he's relaxing or sleeping... but his ears are soo cute ^ ^ really tiny, almost like the ears on Netherland dwarf rabbits.


----------

